# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  rodine majice na cvjetnom trgu!

## leonisa

sutra cete moci kupiti rodine majce na cvjetnom trgu, na nasem standu kojm cemo obiljezti dan prava djeteta, od 12 do 14h  :Smile:

----------


## mikka

e, super. da uzmem f. jos koju, a i k. je lagano stasala..

----------

